# Mercedes Beetle?



## Mazda787b (Apr 10, 2007)

My best friend's family owns a pretty large salvage yard. While strolling the yard looking for cool cars, we came across a pale-blue automobile which I thought was a Flared Baja Bug.
In all actuality, it was similar to a Beetle, but had a different rear decklid and front end, and was adorned with Mercedes badging.
It supposedly runs, and is completely mint except for a small rip on the driver's seat.
I have maybe only seen one more. Is is a rare piece that I should look at picking up and keeping or selling? Or should I continue on an look for a MkII GTI?
Any help or info would be appreciated. I will try and get more information as well.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

if you could, get me some pics of it. my email is [email protected] it's possible that it could be a beetle kit car made to look like a 50's mercedes or it could be an early 40's mercedes 90 series, but I'd need pics to know what I'm looking at. 
Cheers
Hasan.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes Beetle? (Mazda787b)*

It's not a Mercedes - any MB would have full badging on it not just the emblems (unless we are going WAY back to the pre-war era).
If it looks like a Beetle, it probably started life as one. If the engine is out back, it's a Beetle. If it was collectable and in great condition, you wouldn't find it in a salvage yard so save your $$ for the VW.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Mercedes Beetle? (Mazda787b)*

I am also guessing it is a kit car.
HOWEVER...
(History lesson time)
Mercedes DID build some rear engine cars in the 1930's. These were produced from about 1931 to 1939, and had various numerical model designations 120, 130, etc. based on engine size. The most popular was the 170H, which was built from about 1935 to 1939, but still only sold about 1500 cars.
The interesting thing about these rear-engined Mercedes, especially the 170H, was they were very similar in appearance to the recent VW Beetle. MB considered the rear-engined cars a commercial failure due to slow sales, which angered one of their engineers, Dr. Ferdinand Porsche.
Porsche was so angry he left Mercedes to form his own company. He secured the backing of Premier Adolf Hitler. He re-engineered the Mercedes 170H and developed the first Volkswagen prototypes. And, as they say, the rest is history.


_Modified by alpinweiss at 8:51 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Mercedes Beetle? (alpinweiss)*

Man, get some pics . . . I'd love to see this beast . . . almost like finding a unicorn!!


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Beetle? (Mazda787b)*


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, that thing is pretty ridiculous. I don't see how that could possibly be a badged bug


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

If your salvage yard car looks like the photo, you have a rare car on your hands............


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (lionel2341)*

Anything happen with this?


----------



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

i want to know if what he stumbled on was like the picture...


----------

